# Poor Jasper is injured



## jasperspoo (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi all,

My 1 year old spoo got bitten by a husky-cross on our walk today. There's a gash under his left eye. We've cleaned out the wound and have put on Vertericyn, which was recommended. The vet's office was closed when it happened and it didn't seem serious enough to warrant the emergency vet. Aside from picking up an e-collar so that he doesn't scratch at it, is there anything else that I should do? It looks more like a layer of skin got torn off (there's still a bit of a flap) rather than a puncture wound.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi, I think you might want to take him to the vet when she they open. Dog bites are full of bacteria and it might be safe to get a preventative shot. Looks like it might need 1 stitch or a butterfly adhesive.

When our grayhound got bit by a rogue dog his bite site swelled up from bacteria and he had to have a series of antibiotics.

Better safe than sorry. Hope all goes well with Jasper.


----------



## caboodles (Jan 7, 2011)

AWWW poor little guy! I hope he gets better soon and that you don't run into that dog again! 

I personally swear by using Penaten for all kinds of scratches/surface skin things.. I think the zinc really helps it to heal quickly. BUT, I'm not sure if it can be used so closely to eyes.. I believe it can, but not entire sure!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Awww poor Jasper! That looks like one nasty gash - I wonder if you can use polysporin on it? Otherwise, I agree with truelovepoodles, and take him to the vet in the morning.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Ouch! Poor Jasper!

Don't mean to scare you but it looks pretty bad to me. I would take him to the vet first thing in the morning.

Keep us posted! Healing vibes on its way~


----------



## twiglet (Nov 14, 2010)

A dog bit Twiglet on the face near the eye and caused two deep puncture wounds,the vet was closed as it was evening and I was concerned about infection so I phoned the emergency vet. He said to buy some Hibbi scrub, very strong skin disinfectant and keep flushing the wounds out about three times a day and hopefully he should be alright. I also used boiled salt water to aid healing . This did prevent infection and he was fine,the wounds healed up within a few days. This only happened to Twiglet a couple pf months ago. I soaked cotton wool in the hibbi scrub and squeezed into the wounds the same with salt water alternately. I am sure your Jasper will be fine too,hope this helps, i know the vets do not like to stitch up bite wounds so they drain.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Poor Jasper! I agree, I would be off to the vet as soon as possible. Thank goodness it missed his eye!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Thank goodness his eye was not damaged. I would get him to the vet when she is open especially since this is a holiday weekend.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Poor Jasper! That is precariously close to his eye! Thank heavens it missed it. I too would be seeing a vet, especially when it is so close to his eye.


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

how scary!

was the husky unleashed?


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

*That @#$%!! Husky!!*

Oh Id be so upset..I hope Jasper heals up quickly. No advise...just wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## jasperspoo (Feb 25, 2011)

*Update*

Hello again,

First off, thank you all so much for your advice and kind words.

The situation itself was very odd- both dogs were leashed, they greeted each other with tails wagging. Jasper went into a play bow and the other dog lunged and bit him. Fortunately, Jasper doesn't seem traumatized by it at all, just injured.

I took everyone's advice and brought him to the vet this afternoon. The vet said that it looked worse than it was, that I'd done a good job of cleaning it and putting the 'flap' of skin back over properly. He gave me some antibiotics and told me to call if it changes for the worse. He said that there could be some scarring, so he may have less hair there, or that he's also seem black poodles that have white hair grow in over injuries. As long as he's okay and the eye is fine, I'm happy. He's beautiful with or without hair there


----------

